# More Everglades anyone:



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is one of my trips. I have another two reports going up soon. Other two trips last week: Hell Bay deep not to much action, Rivers on the back side seeing fish showing up. Also front side seeing Red's still active, and nice size Sheaps heads that will not take any baits...

*Temp start to go down in Miami to 70, 60's. For me that start the process of looking for fish back country.
The day started around 3:00 AM with a over 100 mile drive down to the South side of the Everglades National Park. The nice thing now is due to the water levels you can cut from Mahogany Hammock to Lane Bay, and do some fishing. 

Here are some photos:Over 18 miles trip not my best trip, but happy to see some Snook coming back. It been a long year with very little signs. *


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great post. Glad to have something to read on a Thursday while stuck in the office.


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

great report thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm getting the itch to make it down there. I hope to hit it in March and stay in Everglades City.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

hey... cool photos. just fyi, and everyone's, (i see this a lot)... some biologists did a study a few years ago and found snook (especially snook) don't do so well when they are held like that. they swim away fine, and then starve to death because the soft tissue in their jaw gets torn. just sayin, cause everyone and their brother seems to hold them like that for photos. and they got enough problems... winter coming and all.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great looking photos and nice variety of catches!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back Danny on holding the Snooks. I tend to hold the bigger Snook the right way, and forget when it comes to smaller size. 

You are right, and will keep it in mind in the future those fish are like gold, and we should do everything we can to make sure they stay around. 

Trust me I was happy to see them any size...thank for keeping me in line.

CarlosNoe AKA John Bob


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

I noticed you mentioned the paddle from Magonomy hammock to Lanes Bay? How was that adventure, trying to get some feedback for future trip.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

hahaha, thanks for being so cool about it. i wish everyone in our sport was so good about stuff like that. i love those fish, i'm sure you do, too... they've just had a hard couple of years... like you, i'm happy to just be out there, and see a couple.


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

I hear you SNook have had a hard time. I hope they make a nice come back.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

hey. like you seem to, i have seen a bunch in all sizes since the freeze... some whoppers, medium guys, and small ones... and caught a bunch. so they seem to be coming back ok, even though we lost a lot.


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes happy to see them coming back...lets hope for the best.


----------

